# My New Layout Boyhood facination and tribute



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

At 71 years old I have been blessed with the ability and time to enjoy modeling and scratch building. Not only in Model Railroading but also in Scale RC Boats and RC airplanes. Considering my age and health I have chosen to build a small layout in our new house. To this end I have decided to pay tribute to the man who originally inspired me. John Allen. Oh No, not another GD G&D. Yes, another Gore & Daphetid.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I look forward to this build and more photos of it.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Looks like your off to a good start. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

I would like to thank Spence and Cole for their kind words and support. I will be adding additional threads for the Viaduct and turntable in the near future.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

OK, you've got me watching.
Need anything? Scale lumber, log cars, dirt from New Jersey, lichen from NJ, etc.


----------



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

*additional photos*

this is a photo of of the current stage of construction. I would also like to add the track is Peco Code 75 with Peco turnouts and Tortoise switch machines. It will be wired DC. I have a Sakura 0-4-0 Dockside the same as John's #10 Dockside from 1965






I will be adding a thread for the Viaduct, Turntable in the near future. I am not sure which version of the Engine House I am going to build. I have a Pre-printed version of Clever Models Gore Engine house from several years Back that I haven't tackled. I also have original issues of The Model Craftsmen from Oct,Nov and Dec 1948 in which John explains how he scratch built it.(I was 6 months old) I am leaning towards that version. Thanks for looking and I will add more as I go.


----------



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

*The Model Craftsman*

These are old but in mint condition. For those who may not be aware of John Allen and his Gore & Daphetid RR here is an excellent link http://gdlines.org/GDLines/Galleries.html


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Allen later incorporated his original G&D into a much larger version. I remember it being featured in Model Railroader in the late 70's or early 80's. I'm looking forward to your updates.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Dennis461 said:


> OK, you've got me watching.
> Need anything? Scale lumber, log cars, dirt from New Jersey, lichen from NJ, etc.


Dennis, What kind of “Scale lumber” are you selling?


----------



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

You are absoletely right Gramps. It was also detailed in the book Model Railroading with John Allen by Linn Westcott. It was to become an NMRA museum. Unfortunately a few days before this was to happen it burnt to the ground.







Tip of the Iceburg. 
This is a site worth viewing..http://gdlines.org/GDLines/Galleries.html


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Is the layout pictured in B&W the same layout in the scaled drawing? It looks a lot larger in the photo than the plan would suggest.

Or is this the larger expanded layout you spoke of that he constructed later?

Interesting little layout with a lot of operation possible.


----------



## Switchman268 (Dec 21, 2019)

The Picture is the beginning of Johns expansion of the drawing. I am constructing a version of the original Gore & Daphetid in the drawing.


----------

